# Autumn Bridge



## wvdawg (Oct 22, 2012)

at dusk - from Back Bay in Boston


----------



## mlbfish (Oct 22, 2012)

Beautiful. Great capture


----------



## carver (Oct 22, 2012)

Fine shot Dennis,love the reflection


----------



## Crickett (Oct 22, 2012)

So pretty! Love it Dennis!


----------



## grandpawrichard (Oct 23, 2012)

Good grief Dennis! That is a Fabulous photo!

Dick


----------



## pdsniper (Oct 23, 2012)

wow  nice picture


----------



## wvdawg (Oct 25, 2012)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## quinn (Oct 25, 2012)

Looks like a great place for a walk!


----------



## wvdawg (Oct 26, 2012)

Shot it from another bridge on the walk back from Fenway.


----------



## OneCrazyGeek (Oct 26, 2012)

Dude, your on fire!


----------



## wvdawg (Oct 26, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## cre8foru (Oct 27, 2012)

very nice shot


----------



## GAJoe (Oct 27, 2012)

wvdawg said:


> Shot it from another bridge on the walk back from Fenway.



You have quite the eye.
That deserves a frame and a wall!
Great composition, lighting, reflection... nice still waters.
That is a work of art!
One of the best, if not the best, landscapes I have seen on GON. Only big $$ pro stuff can top it.


----------



## GAJoe (Oct 27, 2012)

OneCrazyGeek said:


> Dude, your on fire!



+1
Just viewed the ball park shots. Some bookworthy shots there.


----------



## cornpile (Oct 27, 2012)

Topnotch fall shot,great shooting


----------



## Hoss (Oct 28, 2012)

Now that's a postcard shot there.  Beautiful.

Hoss


----------



## wvdawg (Oct 29, 2012)

Thank you gentlemen.  Appreciate all the compliments!


----------



## coonhuntin_horseridin_gal (Oct 29, 2012)

great photo especially the spot from where it was taken at in the water not on the bank


----------



## Meriwether_Stalker22 (Oct 29, 2012)

awesome shot and super still water......imagine the work in those old bridges


----------



## rip18 (Oct 30, 2012)

Yep, you nailed that one to the wall!!!


----------



## wvdawg (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks all.


----------

